# Cypress Mulch in Northwest...



## HorseCaak (May 19, 2010)

Where can you find Cypress Mulch in Northwest or even the west area? I'm trying to find it and will have it shipped and would like it to be closer. Right now I'm looking at http://www.ruralking.com/robin-hood-premium-blend-cypress-mulch-2-cubic-feet.html.
It's real cheap but shipping will be very high, which I don't mind so much because I have a fedex account for big discount, however, the closer the better. I like in Seattle. 

We don't have Cypress, eucalyptus, douglas fir, hemlock... Well I did find Douglas Fir (Which is what ZooMed ReptiBark is made of) but the nuggets are HUGE! I'm very dissappointed with the mulches and barks. I've tried nurseries, topsoil/mulch companies, hardware stores, the works!

If you know where, please help. THANKS!


----------



## CaseyUndead (May 19, 2010)

Have you tried walmart?


----------



## HorseCaak (May 20, 2010)

CaseyUndead said:


> Have you tried walmart?



Yes. What's also annoying is people don't know anything about mulch. Even nurseries. THey don't even know the difference between fir and douglas fir. I learned this through simply research on the internet. Douglas Fir (though called fir) is not actually a Fir. It's just the name! All I can find around here are the bad ones. Firs, Cedar, Pine, and mixed crap with additives, and the douglas fir that is HUGE NUGGETS!


----------



## herper9 (May 20, 2010)

I've noticed the same thing in Idaho! I can't find it anywhere either. Wal-Mart doesn't carry really any of that mulch out in the West. It really sucks.


----------



## HorseCaak (May 20, 2010)

So I spent $100 today plus tax on the pet store supplied mulches. I got three 25qt bags of ZooMed Repti-Bark (Douglas Fir) and 4 8qt bags of ZooMed Forest-Floor (Cypress Mulch). The Repti-Barks were $20 a piece and the Cypress was $10 a piece (but a 1/3 the size). 

Expensive stuff but it's what I had to do. I still have Orchid bark left over from the old enclosure which I'm cleaning in hot water right now and it's now drying out from a couple 5 gallon buckets with holes drilled in the bottom. So my enclosure will have a variety of mulches. We'll see how this does.


----------



## herper9 (May 20, 2010)

How large of an enclosure are you trying to cover with that amount of bark?


----------



## herper9 (May 20, 2010)

You can buy Coir from Ace Hardware. They are about 10 bucks a block, but they cover 12 square feet at two inches deep.


----------



## HorseCaak (May 20, 2010)

herper9 said:


> You can buy Coir from Ace Hardware. They are about 10 bucks a block, but they cover 12 square feet at two inches deep.



Ya I thought about that and almost did but decided not to. I watched the videos on youtube of how you have to revive that stuff and I'm just fed up with preparing stuff. Went the easy route... Plus I don't see great reviews of coconut coir. Is that what you use? If so, in what size enclosure and how do you like it?


----------



## herper9 (May 20, 2010)

I use it for my burms. I use it in a 6x3x2. I use two blocks for that size enclosure. I'll tell you what, it keeps any smell coming from their cage down. Even with cleaning it seemingly all the time when I used aspen shavings it would just stink, but the coir has been working great. I actually don't use water I just kind of tear up the block. If cypress was cheaper to get out here I would just use that.


----------



## HorseCaak (May 21, 2010)

herper9 said:


> I use it for my burms. I use it in a 6x3x2. I use two blocks for that size enclosure. I'll tell you what, it keeps any smell coming from their cage down. Even with cleaning it seemingly all the time when I used aspen shavings it would just stink, but the coir has been working great. I actually don't use water I just kind of tear up the block. If cypress was cheaper to get out here I would just use that.



you just tear the 2 blocks and it fills up 18 square feet!? So you don't need to go thru that long process of wetting it then drying it?


----------



## herper9 (May 21, 2010)

No, mind you it is a bit of a bear to break up, but a decently heavy knife makes it pretty quick work. You break it up into sheets then crumble the sheets. It takes me no more than ten minutes per block.


----------



## Rudd (May 21, 2010)

I live over in the Tri Cities and have never found it over here. I just use a hide box which gives them the mositure. It's easier this way, IMO.


----------

